# Questioning my powerlifting sanity..



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 7, 2017)

I've been entrenched in the fabric of powerlifting as well as oly weightlifting for quite a while now, and it's not the usual "plateau" that's having me question the reasoning why I even got started in this and should I even continue, it's something else. 

Thought about taking a break from powerlifting but ended up doing a few competitions which turned successful and that got me reignited for long enough to keep going further. Given the need to win at everything; otherwise it's worthless of effort; has been instilled in my dna, but even that isn't enough any longer. 

It boils down to me being at a standstill with my own goals - but since PL isn't an olympic discipline yet, and with weightlifting being slowly pushed out (it seems) due to not garnering enough attention, money and sponsorship - there's really no other alternative to achieve more. 

Personal PRs were such an amazing moment, but it gets boring when a person slowly, but surely keeps progressing. The proudest moments were getting through the begginer's hurdles, now it's so much self-expected, it doesn't even come across as a mile stone. 

The only thing that really keeps me going/staying in this discipline, is training others - especially seeing the process of people overcoming their own limitations and going through the phases from starting points to attending competitions held in my region.. 

not sure if that says anything or screams something, but I just don't know where my place is any more within powerlifting..


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 7, 2017)

Uhh.... take drugs and break records?


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Uhh.... take drugs and break records?



I'm not keen on reaching for performance enhancers, been years since I've used creatine, the rest (drugs in this case) aren't an option.. Plus I doubt enhancing myself would solve the feeling of "blah" - a fleeting high at best.. 

For the most part, this discipline was so enticing precisely because it perhaps took me longer to advance, but I got there at my own pace.. Back then it was all about the challenge, acceptance, confusion, frustration, persistence right down to victoriousness.. Literally in that order..


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 7, 2017)

Then don't do it. Take time off or maybe find a new hobby.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Then don't do it. Take time off or maybe find a new hobby.



True, time to pull back and reasses, but it would suck continuing the journey only to realize I ended up at the wrong destination, or even worse stopping at a pivotal moment when there's bound to be a way to push through it.. Being conflicted is the absolute worst thing. 

I'm pondering the effort, wasted energy, time, money, and everything in between if I completely stop, though. Then I'm faced with the feeling it's not making me happy anymore. Which just answered my own question.. :32 (18):

I've decided to learn a new language, but am still going to be phisically active..


----------



## snake (Jul 7, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I'm pondering the effort, wasted energy, time, money, and everything in between if I completely stop, though. Then I'm faced with the feeling it's not making me happy anymore. Which just answered my own question..



If I am reading this right, you're tapped out both mentally and physically?

As for stopping: not an option for you, trust me.


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2017)

Powerlifting isnt just about getting PRs and competing. Its about loving the process and the grind. Without that youre ****ed.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 7, 2017)

Milo said:


> Powerlifting isnt just about getting PRs and competing. Its about loving the process and the grind. Without that youre ****ed.


I fully agree. I've been back in the gym a little over a year after a 15 year layoff and powerlifting is keeping me there. I'm an old, weak fat fuk, but I truly love beating my old body up. I hope I can keep going until I'm 70!


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 7, 2017)

What about bodybuilding?  New goals and hurdle there?


----------



## PFM (Jul 7, 2017)

Sounds like you've become a destination guy.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

snake said:


> If I am reading this right, you're tapped out both mentally and physically?
> 
> As for stopping: not an option for you, trust me.



Feels more like exhaustingly shutting down the system on both counts, rather than just tapping out.. The only comparisson I can find is sleep paralysis - I know it's irrational but can't snap out of it. :32 (18):



Milo said:


> Powerlifting isnt just about getting PRs and competing. Its about loving the process and the grind. Without that youre ****ed.



True.

I've flirted, dated, got engaged and married the process.. Toughed it out, appreciated the lessons even on those toughest days when I absolutely thought I'd never got past lifting a certain weight, progressed, rinse&repeat.. 

Something about it being repetititve that isn't sitting well with me.. Perhaps even more so, since I went from loving this sport and doing it for my own soul/peace of mind to taking a step furter.. Once I see things from the competitive aspect, I lose the sense of "fun". 



BigJohnny said:


> I fully agree. I've been back in the gym a little over a year after a 15 year layoff and powerlifting is keeping me there. I'm an old, weak fat fuk, but I truly love beating my old body up. I hope I can keep going until I'm 70!



Cheers to you going until you're a 100+. 



BRICKS said:


> What about bodybuilding?  New goals and hurdle there?



Might just get thrown on the bucket list.. 



PFM said:


> Sounds like you've become a destination guy.



*girl.

I've always liked to have things mapped out as to where I'm heading in life, business and sports..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2017)

U either love it or u don't. Sounds like u don't and just did it as a temporary thing. Every powerlifter that absolutely loves the sport has a end goal and won't stop until they get it. 

When I hit a PR on the platform its one if the best feelings ever even if its 5 fukking pounds because I know I had to bust my ass for those 5 pounds and it paid off. Shit I'm already excited about my next meet and the PRs I will (should lol) hit. 

How old are you?
What kind of numbers u hit? 
Weight class? 
Just curious not that it matters really.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U either love it or u don't. Sounds like u don't and just did it as a temporary thing. Every powerlifter that absolutely loves the sport has a end goal and won't stop until they get it.
> 
> When I hit a PR on the platform its one if the best feelings ever even if its 5 fukking pounds because I know I had to bust my ass for those 5 pounds and it paid off. Shit I'm already excited about my next meet and the PRs I will (should lol) hit.
> 
> ...




I've already reached my end goals. That's the problem. Unless PL becomes an olympic discipline, I have nothing more to achieve, tbh. Competing in nationals - done, random local meets - done, most of EU comps (Gpa, gpc, awpc, ipf) - done. I've got another comp in Israel in the end of July, something uspa in the US a week later, but that's pretty much it. 

Max: 180kg on both squat and DL, 85kg on bench. 
Weight: 85kg (fall under the 82.5kg - 90kg class for comps)
Height: 6'1''
Not that it really matters.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I've already reached my end goals. That's the problem. Unless PL becomes an olympic discipline, I have nothing more to achieve, tbh. Competing in nationals - done, random local meets - done, most of EU comps (Gpa, gpc, awpc, ipf) - done. I've got another comp in Israel in the end of July, something uspa in the US a week later, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Max: 180kg on both squat and DL, 85kg on bench.
> Weight: 85kg (fall under the 82.5kg - 90kg class for comps)
> ...



Well if you've hit your end goal and are happy with it then try something new. And congrats on the numbers and doing so well. 

Are u really calcul08? As u mentioned in a different thread?


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well if you've hit your end goal and are happy with it then try something new. And congrats on the numbers and doing so well.
> 
> Are u really calcul08? As u mentioned in a different thread?




The aforementioned comps aside, I'm taking a breather from PL to clear the mind - if I'll miss it, I'll returneth to it, if not, time to move on. Tyvm.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 8, 2017)

Google Carrie Grissinger.  She's an impressive powerlifter who not long ago got her pro card  in women's physique division.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 9, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Google Carrie Grissinger.  She's an impressive powerlifter who not long ago got her pro card  in women's physique division.



She's one of the most amazing powerlifters by far - and hasn't stopped even though she's competting in BB as well.. Might end up reaching out to her, tbh..


----------



## Solomc (Jul 18, 2017)

I too would recommend an alternative to powerf lifting. 

Something that requires endurance perhaps. 
Iron man competition. 
Cross fit.
Spartan Races. 
Marathons. 
Mountain biking. 

Keep reinventing yourself. Learning new things and meeting new people.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ran a Spartan Sprint last year (4.9 miles).  3 of my kids ran the Spartan kids races.  We had a great day and it was nice to be able to find something fitness-related that we could bond over.  If you want marathons, there are longer Spartan races available.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

Solomc said:


> I too would recommend an alternative to powerf lifting.
> 
> Something that requires endurance perhaps.
> Iron man competition.
> ...



I completed a couple Spartan races last year, don't do marathons any longer, occasianally still enjoy a good base jump or skydving.. Etc., etc..

So I'm pretty much covered in that regard. :'(

Need to check if my parents kept my bmx though.. 



knightmare999 said:


> Ran a Spartan Sprint last year (4.9 miles). 3 of my kids ran the Spartan kids races. We had a great day and it was nice to be able to find something fitness-related that we could bond over. If you want marathons, there are longer Spartan races available.



Spartan races are fun events, which is why I'm dragging some of my friends along.. ^_^


----------



## Jin (Jul 18, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I completed a couple Spartan races last year, don't do marathons any longer, occasianally still enjoy a good base jump or skydving.. Etc., etc..
> 
> So I'm pretty much covered in that regard. :'(
> 
> ...




You are such a boring person. Please be more interesting.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

Jin said:


> You are such a boring person. Please be more interesting.



Hey, let's not get carried away just yet, for the adventurous the world would be a sad place without us folks who like to watch the paint dry. 

In dire need of something a little more hedonistic..


----------

